# Best hog bait?



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

table scraps... forget the corn, grain and soybeans... table scraps. My dad raises pigs and they prefer table scraps over any grain or corn you dump. They really like pringles but don't care for those frozen burritos... they will eat the burritos but not until everything else is gone. lol

seriously.


----------



## Usingmyrights (Aug 19, 2008)

On another forum I visit they swear by soured corn and koolaid. They say to get a 5 gal bucket and fill it with corn and water until it sours and stir in a litte koolaid. IIRC grape and strawberry worked the best. I also hear them saying to just pour the koolaid in powder form over the corn onces its on the ground. They said to dig a small hole about 6" deep and dump the corn in there. I plan on trying it this spring/summer. Seems like a good mix to me though


----------



## UKFAN (Nov 17, 2009)

To brign them in...get a 5 gallon bucket, fill half with corn then cover with water almost to the top. Cover and sit in teh sun for 2-3 days...MASH is the result and man-o-man do the hogs go wild for this stuff. If they smell it they will seek it out. Table scraps are great addition to teh feeder. I have a timed feeder that goes off for ten secs twice a day. Morning and evening. have trail pics at both times plus night time.


----------



## UKFAN (Nov 17, 2009)

Usingmyrights said:


> On another forum I visit they swear by soured corn and koolaid. They say to get a 5 gal bucket and fill it with corn and water until it sours and stir in a litte koolaid. IIRC grape and strawberry worked the best. I also hear them saying to just pour the koolaid in powder form over the corn onces its on the ground. They said to dig a small hole about 6" deep and dump the corn in there. I plan on trying it this spring/summer. Seems like a good mix to me though


I also did this but with Hog Wallow which is the same as koolaid i suppose. Dug a 3 foot hole adn filled with corn adn the wollow...the next day the hogs had nearly all but destroyed the area....works great to keep them there a longer period of time.


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

feed store, 50# bag of "Horse and Mule" mix....buy the cheap kool-aid packets from the store, strawberry or cherry....pour and sprinkle on the ground.


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

a green frog named kermit?


----------



## Nitro1970 (Jan 26, 2009)

carbon arrow1 said:


> a green frog named kermit?


He sure gets miss piggy worked up!!!

Soured corn with koolaid seems to get them there quick if it's a new spot. Once there just put some corn out. I also heard that you could wrap some burlap around a tree and soak it with used motor oil and they'd use that as a rub to help get ticks and lice off. I haven't put it out yet but I made a feeder out of sewer and drain (the stuff with holes in it) and fixed it so I could chain it to a tree and they'd have to root it around to get the corn out of the holes.


----------



## oktx (Jul 21, 2006)

Plain old corn works works great. You could sprinkle a little Kool-Aid with it to sweeten it up.


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

Although not exactly eco-friendly, old motor oil works well. Makes for mess when handling them, but it makes a great wallow.


----------



## seanhunter (Sep 15, 2009)

A lot of guys pour beer all around and on there bait site. Ive seen the "PIGMAN" himself do it a few times.


----------



## dcgameslayer (Mar 8, 2009)

find an old rotten stump and get a 5 gallon bucket of molasses and poor it on stump. it soaks in to the wood and last a long time.


----------



## Nitro1970 (Jan 26, 2009)

waywardson said:


> Although not exactly eco-friendly, old motor oil works well. Makes for mess when handling them, but it makes a great wallow.


LOL I figured it came out of the ground and I was just recyclin'


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

Nitro1970 said:


> LOL I figured it came out of the ground and I was just recyclin'


Yep! :darkbeer: I would have never believed it worked like it did, until I witnessed it. They came out with their noses in the air and went straight into it!


----------



## Bert Colwell (Jun 25, 2005)

Pour a #50 bag of corn in a pile on the ground. Pour 2-3 boxes of raspberry or grape jello on top. You will be amazed how quickly they will find it. I think it is the smell that attracts them. I mixed some up with corn in a feeder one time. The woods smelled like raspberrys for the longest time, and I actually got tired of shooting pigs off that feeder.


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

another good one and is cheap..........OL' ROY dog food!


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

We used to fee the ones we had trapped and put in a pen our kills from a night of bowfishing. It was cool to watch how they scaled them. In general, we used soured corn a lot of the time. Soak a 5 gallon bucket for a few days, did a hole a few feet deep with post hole diggers, and pour it in...they would absolutely tear the place up and keep coming back until there wasn't a kernel left.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Apr 30, 2009)

They will eat everything you throw on the ground in one night. The best thing I have found is a spin feeder throwing 4 lbs per day at an hour before dark(20 seconds). That will cut down on the turkeys and squirrles eating it.

A bu of corn(56 lbs) will last 14 days. There is nothing cheaper than corn. There is also no magic formula that will make them just run in and die. The one thing that will help is a limited amount of food. If he waits long, he loses out. I have had 15-20 come running in many times for that 4 lbs of corn. The older smarter ones will hang back. They live longer, but they don't get to eat much corn.


----------



## KY Slayer (Jan 23, 2010)

fill a 5 gallon buck half way with corn, a gallon of viniger, some yeast, and fill the rest with water, cover it and let it sit for a couple of days in the sun to let it stink. Then strain the liquid out of it and dump the corn where you want. If you have a weak stomach to strong smells I would cover you nose and mouth with something because this stuff stinks but the hogs go wild over it. Kool-aid works good too but I've had better success with the formula above.:wink:


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Apr 30, 2009)

Here's what 4 lbs of shelled corn will get you. This feeder has been up 14 days.










Here's some more on the other side of the property. 4 lbs per day of shelled corn. No messy mixtures to mess with.


----------



## the-ghost (Sep 11, 2004)

best hog bait, hmmm box of wine?:embara:


----------



## Nitro1970 (Jan 26, 2009)

Dang Catdaddy you need to get to shooting!! You need some help?


----------



## lakearcher (May 2, 2009)

Thanks a bunch everyone for the replies.I will try the various methods suggested and report back. Never heard of the koolaid trick gonna try that with soaked corn first.Im also going to save all our table scraps for the hogs instead of the compost pile. Excellent!


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

All of the different food sources are great, but if you want to get hogs coming in, pour out a wallow of diesel fuel. Yep, diesel fuel. The pigs love it, they will wallow in it every single day. The reason it works is because they know it will keep the flies, ticks, and skeeters off of them.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

*Catdaddy, you didn't mention*

your other secret....a hot sow! 


Great pics...


----------



## Nitro1970 (Jan 26, 2009)

Beendare said:


> your other secret....a hot sow!


My friend has some domesticated pigs that are tamer than a house cat. Maybe he'll let me borrow a sow and some chain.


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

Ok, All the stuff on this thread I have heard of except the Kool Aid.. Now my question is do you get the stuff that already had sugar added? Because just plain powdered Kool Aid Taste like Ass.. !!! :mg:


----------



## Nitro1970 (Jan 26, 2009)

Aggieland said:


> Ok, All the stuff on this thread I have heard of except the Kool Aid.. Now my question is do you get the stuff that already had sugar added? Because just plain powdered Kool Aid *Taste like Ass.. !!! *:mg:


And just how did you come to know what Ass.. taste like.ukey: 

Yeah, I got some corn souring/brewing right now. Packet of yeast, 1 1/2 cup sugar and koolaide. Really I don't think hogs give a chit.


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

Nitro1970 said:


> And just how did you come to know what Ass.. taste like.ukey:
> 
> Yeah, I got some corn souring/brewing right now. Packet of yeast, 1 1/2 cup sugar and koolaide. Really I don't think hogs give a chit.


First answer.. ummm College haha.. J.k... Second answer I agree that hogs could probably care less lol..


----------



## ARCHERYSNOB (Feb 13, 2006)

I am suprised that nobody mentioned diesel. Put some on some old clothes and they love to roll in it,,keeps the bugs off them.


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Jul 1, 2008)

ARCHERYSNOB said:


> I am suprised that nobody mentioned diesel. Put some on some old clothes and they love to roll in it,,keeps the bugs off them.


They did... post #24 mentioned diesel. I've always heard to use raspberry jello powder. Just pour the powder out and they will start rootin' or pour it over your corn.


----------



## Babooze (Jan 5, 2008)

Pigs are not particular at all. They will once in a while prefer one thing over another but if you put it out there they will eat it. A friend of mine swears by canned sardines for bringing them to a new spot, while another friend swears by moldy bread. I have tried koolaid, sardines, dog food, bread etc. and keep going back to plain old whole corn. Once in a while I throw out some old fruit/ veggies but thats about it.


----------



## AttilaTheHun (Nov 19, 2011)

Subscribed


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Catdaddy.....

That's makin' bacon.......


----------



## Seadonist (Jan 5, 2015)

Hogs will eat just about anything you put out. You could probably use dead batteries and they eat em up like hot cakes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

Plan ol corn has worked as good or better then any thing we have tried. If you dont have a feeder build a pvc tube and chain it up.


----------

